# Hd TV not getting signal



## Deester (Oct 7, 2008)

Replaced our tv in motorhome with Sanyo Hd LCD. We are now out on the road and cannot get any signal at all. Our manual with our model number, etc is at home. Connected to antenna on top of motorboard. Is there something we have not done.? TV was working fine before the change.
Thanks for any help. Sporadic internet access.

Dee


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If the TV works fine when connected to a regular antenna and can tune there are two likely causes for your problem.

The first is that there simply isn't much signal in the area you're in. Not much can be done about that I'm afraid.

The second is that there's a problem with the cable connecting the TV to your rooftop antenna.


----------

